# Dubai Duty Free Car Lottery



## cautious_mover

Well, I didnt win the Merc 500 in flint grey.....damn !!! I really thought I would !!! Cancel that... my draw hasnt been drawn yet !!! Still in with a chance !!!

Has anyone here won anything or knows someone who has ?

http://www.dubaidutyfree.com/fs_winners.asp


----------



## DeeCee

cautious_mover said:


> Well, I didnt win the Merc 500 in flint grey.....damn !!! I really thought I would !!! Cancel that... my draw hasnt been drawn yet !!! Still in with a chance !!!
> 
> Has anyone here won anything or knows someone who has ?
> 
> :: Dubai Duty Free ::


A guy in my office won a lambourgini gallardo a couple of years ago. I'm told that as he was american he had to pay tax on it! Still, very nice car indeed, sold it now though.
DC


----------



## cautious_mover

DeeCee said:


> A guy in my office won a lambourgini gallardo a couple of years ago. I'm told that as he was american he had to pay tax on it! Still, very nice car indeed, sold it now though.
> DC


The cars are shipped free to your nearest port. There is tax due on import etc. I heard they will do a cash deal with you.

My draw is next 1416 - so I am hoping to win !!!!


----------



## geneva

didn't win . i did it once only.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Last year an American won a Harley twice within 5 months. I pass by it almost every day but never buy a ticket.


----------



## Jynxgirl

That peaked my curiosity... What is this and where do you buy these tickets?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Its the moonthly car and motorcycle draw in the Dubai Duty Free at Dubai Int Airport. Tickets are 500dhs for the car draw, 2000 tickets, and 100dhs for the bike draw, 1000 tickets. 

If you want me to get you one let me know, cash up front mind haha!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

I think I could manage a 100 durham montly ticket.. do you have to go thru the airport to get a ticket?


----------



## cautious_mover

Jynxgirl said:


> That peaked my curiosity... What is this and where do you buy these tickets?


You can buy them online also including the million dollar cash prize. Google Dubai Duty Free Finest Surprise.


----------



## Marko Polo

*Dubai Duty Free Double Millionair*



cautious_mover said:


> You can buy them online also including the million dollar cash prize. Google Dubai Duty Free Finest Surprise.





Talking about the Duty Free web site, the web site doesn mention when the draw will be for the first $2 Million draw, series one, BUT now they are already advertising series 2 for the second lottery when the first one has not been drawn yet. It is several months old..this makes me wonder!!


----------

